# information about testrogain



## djohnson123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi can any of you guys give me some personal info about testrogain? I have an 19 year old son who has taken testrogain and also dianabol. Currently taking testrogain which he gets from the States via the net. Since taking them he has become very aggressive and jittery, quite unfocussed at college and his acne has got worse. He has a real anger problem. He says that he likes the way they make him feel - fiery and confident - he started to take them because he wanted quick results in the gym now he just takes them because he likes the way they make him feel. Can anyone give me any info as to what these things can actually do to you and how they make you feel as I can't find much on the net - loads about dianabol but nothing much on testrogain. He takes two big tablets a day in the morning. Thanks, guys sorry to interlope in your site!!!!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello Mate.

Testrogain is just a natural supplement contaning various vitamins to help boost testosterone, these being:

1) ZMA - 100mg

2) Dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) -- 50 mg pharmaceutical grade.

3) Zinc (as zinc picolinate)--50 mg

4) Acetyl-L-Carnitine--500 mg

5) Tribulus Terrestris Extract--150 mg

6) Purified Soy Isoflavone Concentrate--200 mg (40% isoflavones)

7) Saw Palmetto Extract--120 mg

8) Beta-Sitosterol--250 mg

Full details of the product here:

http://www.biovea.net/product_detail.asp?PID=422

There is no reason why he should be agressive or jittery really, the testogain wont do this i wouldnt have thought but he may be sensative to the dianabol.

I expect hes bragging about taking them and then using the "roid rage" kinda attitude to make people think that he is cool.

Acne, yes, the dianabol can and will cause this, and if he isnt careful, he may also end up with gyno and shrunken testicals.

Does your mate know about Post Cycle Therapy? (PCT) which he will need to do once he finishes the dianabol.

As for the testogain, its just a standard OTC supplement. The manufacturers use all the "research" to emphasis its effects - this wont do anything out of the normal to him really.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Good post Mr Govier.

djohnson 123 - If you can get you son to join this site, we do not advocate the use of Steroids in someone so young, but if he is going to use them then we can advise on how to be reasonable safe.

It sounds like he has no idea what he is doing and maybe causing all sorts of damage to himself, from his liver to his own natrual ability to produce testosterone.


----------



## jmcdee-honda (Aug 21, 2008)

wats happenin every1!!!!! just join this 2day, and was jus wondering if anybody can give me abit of information about testrogain!!!!!! im very intersted in it but just want 2no that has it got the same effects as talkin testerone such as breakin out in spots, breast getten bigger, bad mood swings and the balls getten smaller!!!!!!!

if any1 can give me abit of any information id really apreasheat it!!!!!!

cheers johnny


----------



## trickydicky (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi, Newbie here,

Sorry to hi-jack a post, but I have just bought this product, going to give it a go, so I'd be interested to know if anyone has had successful experience using this? Would also be interested to know if you think its worth getting a testosterone level test done before going on the tablets or just diving in and seeing if it changes the symptoms?

I'm quite sure that my test. has dropped off recently, which is pretty depressing at 30. :-/

jmcdee-honda - I don't think you get bigger breasts or smaller balls from this supplement, its over the counter I think they'd need to make the side effects known if that was the case.

Are you the same guy that posted this over on the mens health forum I just found on google?

http://www.menshealth.co.uk/chatroom/topic/332457


----------

